# New 'groan' on the hearth



## titan (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of my 12 week old "Bugg",Ella Stella....as named by my 4 year old daughter.She's my first small dog, I've always had black Labradors in front of my stoves.....


----------



## Harley (Oct 11, 2007)

AAAAWWWWW!

Very Cute!

(And she does look like a Block's "mini-me")  I'm sure she is loving the stove.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 11, 2007)

Picked her spot pretty quick,huh?
God Bless, long and happy days ahead..

Bob


----------



## titan (Oct 11, 2007)

She picked the spot next to my wood hoop to make a nasty mess just 10 minutes ago!Puppies are fun,but she's reminding me of how little I missed the housetraining part.Oh well it'll take time....I just wish somebody else here had the stomach to clean up behind her when she doesn't get outside in time. :shut:


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 11, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> She picked the spot next to my wood hoop to make a nasty mess just 10 minutes ago!Puppies are fun,but she's reminding me of how little I missed the housetraining part.Oh well it'll take time....I just wish somebody else here had the stomach to clean up behind her when she doesn't get outside in time. :shut:


Guess your gonna be spending a lot of time outside the next few months huh?  I remember getting up at 3am with my beagle a few winters back all winter long and taking the poor pooch out hoping he would do his job.  Snow was so deep that winter that I couldn't put him in it or he'd dissapear.  He couldn't jump up the snow banks on the walks let alone the driveway.  Ahh... the memories


----------



## titan (Oct 12, 2007)

The little general got up and put the dog out at 4:30 this morning....I was doing my best impression of being in a deep sleep.If she keeps it up I'll get her a real nice warm jacket for the winter.The wife,that is... :cheese:


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 13, 2007)

So I am guessing a boston terrier? I have a fondness for pugs. They have real character right down to the burps, farts, and snorts.


----------



## titan (Oct 13, 2007)

1 boston + 1 pug.Your dead-on about the burps,farts,and snorts too.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 13, 2007)

Burps farts and snorts- sounds like a good cover up dog. No honey, wans't me, must be the dog.


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 13, 2007)

Titan said:
			
		

> 1 boston + 1 pug.Your dead-on about the burps,farts,and snorts too.



Awww, cute.  I have a pug.


----------

